# All Black...



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2008)

...Alien

Nice style - or not?


----------



## Joe24 (21 Aug 2008)

Not for me, not into one colour bikes. Never look right i think.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2008)

Not to my taste. Seems fairly unimaginative and uninteresting and remarkably reminiscent of some of the [largely American] "rattle can" finishes on FGG.

Looks like Mr Bean created this one with explosives and a tin of matt black !


----------



## MessenJah (21 Aug 2008)

I f*cking love it, apart from the pursuit bars. Would be better in gloss finish


----------



## Tharg2007 (21 Aug 2008)

i likes it too, you could be like night rider on it  looks indestructible. "switching to turbo boost Micheal" <- said in best camp British voice


----------



## kyuss (22 Aug 2008)

That's gorgeous that is. Black is the new white, especially in matt, all stealthy. Mmmmmmmm.

I agree with MessenJah about the bars though. A nice set of track drops and maybe a radial laced front wheel and that would be well sweet.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (29 Aug 2008)

Love it ,simple, no flashy steal me please logos,although the no brakes takes simple bikes a little to far for me bet it costs a few quid though! High cost sort of kills the idea of a simple bike for me !!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (29 Aug 2008)

I'd like it _sans_ the clipped pedals. Traditional frame geometry as well, makes a change.
Black! Black! Are we sleeping in father's grave again mother? Black! Black!


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2008)

It's nice. But I'd feel obliged to fit brakes, mudguards, a p-clipped rack and possibly one of these, fitted sideways along the bars. 
Just to annoy the kind of nob-bag purists who shun derailleurs, brakes and anything else that obscures the clean geometry of the bicycle frame...


----------



## Losidan (29 Aug 2008)

like the look but the bars ruin it for me.


----------



## yenrod (29 Aug 2008)

No gears - load of rubbish.


----------



## MessenJah (30 Aug 2008)

...like all track bikes.


----------



## Joe24 (30 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> No gears - load of rubbish.



I think you have penis trouble.
Are you not man enough for a fixed or singlespeed Yenners?


----------



## Thedude (3 Sep 2008)

Everybody wants to be like me


----------



## kyuss (4 Sep 2008)

Now see, that is f***in lovely. Radial front wheel, track drops, everything in black... Gorgeous. Is it a Bareknuckle?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Sep 2008)

yenrod said:


> No gears - load of rubbish.



I think you'll find it's got _one_ gear, Yenners.


----------



## Thedude (4 Sep 2008)

kyuss said:


> Now see, that is f***in lovely. Radial front wheel, track drops, everything in black... Gorgeous. Is it a Bareknuckle?



Bareknuckle it is. Being all black means it doesn't really draw any attention and never really looks dirty.


----------



## Alan Frame (4 Sep 2008)

Thedude said:


> Bareknuckle it is. Being all black means it doesn't really draw any attention and never really looks dirty.



Don't kid yourself that your bike has miraculously melted into the background just by being black....

It has gained a number of admiring comments on this forum, so THEY must have noticed it, and anyone seeing it in the flesh will see that it is a quality, new bike which just happens to be all black.

In my experience, when people try to cover something up they normally just succeed in making it more apparent.

So at the risk of teaching you to suck eggs, don't get complacent about your "invisible" bike because the thieving bustards are out there.


----------



## Andy Pandy (4 Sep 2008)

Dude - sweet looking bike.


----------



## Thedude (4 Sep 2008)

Alan Frame said:


> Don't kid yourself that your bike has miraculously melted into the background just by being black....
> 
> It has gained a number of admiring comments on this forum, so THEY must have noticed it, and anyone seeing it in the flesh will see that it is a quality, new bike which just happens to be all black.
> 
> ...



I have two New York Fogedabout locks to make sure that if it stops being invisible it will remain unstealable! I hope!


----------

